# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls Part 22 Chatter



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  girls


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

yeeheeeee first to post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh no!  I just wrote a post on the other thread and it changed to this new one so I lost it.   

Just wanted to say good luck with becomming a non smoker SF.  You can do it.  You have to remind yourself of the prize at the end of it all.  If I can do it you can too.   Take each day at a time.  

FO - Sniffing does not sound pleasant but will be worth it when you get your bfp.    

Hi Sarah - Hope you are well.   

DH has just snook on the PS3 - argh!

J9
x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oi Sarah ur in my place   lol x how r u?! x 

SF ~ Sorry to hear things sound all up in the air with u at the mo but hopefully u'll be alright. Hope ur job chances for the better! Good luck with moving house n last but not least... Stuff the diet & have a glass of baileys  lol x Mmmm Baileys!  

J9 ~ Glad ur SIL has shown herself! but more importantly glad to hear ur feeling a lil better in urself. Hope u both had a good time at the meet up! (whats Jenny really like?!   u can tell me and i promise i wont tell     ) 


Oi Oi FO glad 2 hear ur alright'ish' sniffing sounds like a right bummer but if it works... its worth it! Good luck with ur scan, hope its worked n then... roll on the EC! Make sure u let us know how u get on    x 

 to everyone else!

Right off 2 watch a dvd & have a cuddle up with dp  Hope u all have a good evening x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers ladies

will keep ya posted on my journey  

fo


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

TK - All I am saying is Jenny is a bad influence.     Only joking Jenny.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not the one who got drunk twice in 1 week  

Oh no got some sad news    Its another BFN for me and tomorrow got to start the injections at the clinic   

Better go because I haven't told DH yet that he's got to get up on Sunday morning.


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Morning ladies

Jenny - Sorry to hear it was BFN  .  Hope the injections aren't too bad.  Try keep positive.  
Aside from that, you are right, I've been out of control in the last week.  Must have needed it.  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I'm gonna drag my   to the gym in a bit.  

J9
x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Hope we are all enjoying the lovely bank holiday weather  
I am off to my BILs in a bit for a yummy roast chicken dinner !!!!

*SF* - I stopped smoking about 3 years ago when I started the fertility treatments journey .... it wasn't easy but having the focus of a little baby at the end of it all helped me.

*J9* - I am good ta, driving myself loopy with every twinge at the moment. Don't you hate it when DH does that with the PS3 or XBox, mine does the same all the time. Although this last week I have had my 13 year old nephew staying with me who has hogged the TV and games consoles all week  

*TK* - Ha HA HAAA beat you   Hope you enjoyed your DVD and cuddle, sending you a bump rub hun 

*FO* - Hope things are going well, I sniffed for my D/R and found it much better than jabbing myself everyday .. it bad enough having to inject for stims  Good luck for your scan hope that lining has thinned and you oestrogen level has dropped so you can go on to stimming stage. I can guarentee that you will feel much better during stims when that oestrogen level starts increasing   

*JennyW* - So sorry its another BFN hun   Try and hang on in there cos you never know whats round the corner !! 

Well suppose I should shift my butt and get ready, huge hello to everyone else on here,

Catch ya all later
Sarah x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

MmMmMmMmMmmmmm, Bailey's. You are a bad infuence on me, TK! Least I'm thinking about that now, instead of a ciggie!  
Almost 24 hrs since my last cig..  I don't think I'm going to last though, I have too much going on in my life to stick at it. 1 or 2 a day [depending how heavy a day I've had] until I can completely stop [which has to be VERY soon!] will be better than 10 though, won't it? I mean it's better than not cutting down/out at all, right? DH is lasting quite well.. he has stronger will power than me.. which makes me feel guilty. How much more?!?! *Excuse me, God, but I couldn't trouble you for a few extra sacks of pressure, could I?*

Aaarrrrggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhh my head's in the shed!


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Hope you dont mind me joining in on this thread. Im only on CD 8 but Im hoping this will be our month!! Side effects are unbelivable this month, thought I was used to them but oh no they're worse than ever!! The joys of clomid... Im thinking of trying clearblue ov sticks and preseed this month, what do you think? anyone else tried these?


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Hope and welcome  

Sorry to hear about the side effects.  Indeed they are awful. I am currently on a break from clomid and am loving feeling normal.  I've never used clear blue ov sticks, I just use the cheapies off the internet.  I use preseed and it is good stuff.  Good luck to you on this cycle.    

SF - I hope you haven't caved in.  

Hi Sarah - Glad to hear you are well.  Yep, when the PS3 goes on, you know you have to go and do something on your own for a few hours.    Hope you enjoyed your dinner.  

J9
x


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

Happy Easter Ladies

Thanks for my bubbles TK - my first ones, YAY   

Sorry about your BFN Jenny. Good luck for this month with your injections. Sending you lots of    .

I am on CD 15 and my boobs have been really sore today so I am hoping its a sign of ov   , really not looking forward to any more months of clomid and I've only been through one month!!!

Went shopping with Mum today what a mistake she always makes me spend!!! Been wanting to decorate my bedroom but couldn't find anything I like - apparently cos I don't look properly. Anyway she must have a point cos nearly spent a small fortune with her by my side LOL.

Hope everyone is OK and not feeling poorly from all the choccies


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

morning ladies...hope your all haveing a nice easter break 
sarah30...j9...i no wot you mean by ps3...it has been hogging the tv in my house 4 2 years now everynight after eastenders...my dh goes to bed dreaming of call of duty   ...he has even woke up and thought he was in the game    

sf...hows the no smokeing going...im truely dreading it   i think it will be a looney house in hear for a while 

jennyw..sorry hun af got you...god luck with the injections  let us no how you got on at clinic today getting injections 

dk...wear are you hideing hun...we miss you  

guildier...hows it going with parents  hope they brought you an easter egg     not long now hun till appointmant


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

chilly...hi hun sounds like you have broke the bank with your mum   
i no its your first month and i hope you get your bfp this month i really do i hated clomid its a horrid drug...and im sooooooooo glad im not takeing it anymore....but hun you will do wot ever it takes or wot ever the cons gives you


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

HI girls

Just a quick post to tell you that I went to the clinic yesterday and they changed their minds and gave me puregon injections instead of menopur.

The injection was fine it was really easy but got a bit upset over clomid not working.

Will be back to do personals later,

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend

Jenny
xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Jenny*.. did they explain why they changed their minds? Hope it works for you 

*J9*.. *CU*.. I lapsed  I was doing so well, too. I'm disappointed in myself, but it's helped in a strange way, too. As it stands now, we've cut it right down to 1 or 2 a day - plan is, 2 weeks from now, we stop it altogether and there is NO going back that time. I think we'll be better prepared. I smoke quite heavily sometimes, so the instant 'cut' was just too much. I have faith that we'll get there though!

 CU, you said your place would be like a looney house.... ours was for a couple days there. The tension is awful when you're both trying to quit at the same time. I looked into it a littler further, thinking maybe it was only me that had to stop, but it isn't.. DH must, quit too - he would have to even if it were just him that smoked. Good luck to you both Xx

*Guider*  Not long now, babe  Ill be thinking of you Tuesday!

*Bella*.. you have a PM, babe Xx

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend. Still no af for me.. CD36 and counting.

Off for a session on my WiiFit


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks SF   They changed their mind because the puregon injections are easier to do with the pen there's no mixing involved.  It is better because I can get a bit dizzy about these things and forget what I'm supposed to be doing.


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya

Sent you a PM Jenny.   

SF - Don't feel bad about caving in.  I cut down to probably 5 a day before I stopped.  My DH still smokes but has cut down to about 2 - 3 a day and sometimes he doesn't do it for a few days.  I am hoping he can stop when the time is right for him.  What day did you ovulate on this month btw?  I hope you have had a good weekend.   

Hey CU - I can understand why you are dreading stopping smoking.  I know it is easy to say but as Allan Carr says, see it as becoming free rather than giving something up  .      to your DH PS3 dream. 

Hey Chilly - I always see having sore boobs as a sure way of telling when ovulation has occurred.  Sounds like you had a good shopping spree.   

Blimey it is so quiet on here at the moment.  I still think everyone is partying on another thread.   

Back at work tomorrow - boooooooooooo!

J9
x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Ooh it's so exciting, never been on any threads that have that many posts that we have had to start another thread before. I'm so easily pleased.   

well my parents have gone home this afternoon, they arrived on Friday and we made them work really hard, we took them over to the woodland and made them help hang a gate, level land, make fences and clear the land, I think my mum thinks that she can clear up every leaf and stick on the ground? 

TK - great to hear from you,   see it's going to be a boy, hope you enjoyed 
With DP was it a good film?

J9 - hope everything is going ok with your SIL, good to hear that you are feeling a bit better. 

SF -it sounds like you're really having a tough time at the moment, with work and moving etc, so with all that going on don't kick yourself too hard if you struggle with the cigarettes. Have you tried quitting before? They say that each time you try you are more likely to succeed. At least you can support each other with it if you are doing it together.
CD36 -  

FO - good luck with your scan on Tuesday, we have our first ICSI appointment then. You were supposed to tell me how wonderful the 'sniffing thing' has been,  don't fancy the idea of headaches every day and puffy eyes sounds so flattering. Do you stop the sniffing if the scan shows everything is ok to start the next stage?

Jenny - sorry to hear about the  hope everything goes well at the clinic with the injections

Hope - Hi, welcome to the thread, sorry can't advise on the clearblue OV sticks, I've sold them, but never used them

Chilly - thought I'd send you a few more bubbles, I hate shopping whoever it is with, I try and avoid going usually until I'm desperate for underwear or similar.

CU - my parents bought one small egg for me and DH to share, like they are expensive?

[Fly]       [/Fly]


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello G

Soz to say sniffing is a bit crap and I have to sniff right though til EC  

best of luck with the icsi hun  

done lots of work in the garden today and really enjoyed the sunshine.

feeling a bit nervous about tmw,  
   that the sniffing has worked and we can get on with it but also not looking forward to the injections  

Hope ya all ok and had a good easter  

Fo


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Guider*  my folks bought DH and I an egg to share, too  They know I'm a bona fide chocaholic - like he's even going to get a look in!?  RE smoking - nope, this is my first attempt at quitting - both of us, actually. It's definitely getting easier to control the cravings, so hopefully we'll have kicked it before we know it!

*J9*.. how long was it after your 5 a day started, that you stopped altogether? RE your question about my ov.. well, it's an odd thing, because judging by the pains/twinges/moods and cm, I would say I ov'd between CD13 - CD16 [cd16 was the day everything seemed to calm down and little in the way of cm, so probably 14 or 15] Mad thing is, since then, cm increase has been up and down like a yo yo  2 hpt's shown -neg  How is your tx going, btw? Everything okay? [or as okay as can be, anyway]

*Jenny*  .. oh those pens sound soooo much better/easier to use. Who wants all that fuss anyway - it's hard enough as it is, let alone having to mix your own cement  Hope it goes ok, babe 

FO.. good luck for tomorrow, sweetie. Sending some  and a whole truck load of  your way. Keep that PMA going Xx

OMG cons is tomorrow. *Guider*.. how you feeling about it?

Hope you lurkers are okay, too?  I can seeeee yoooooou.. 

*ps* - Thanks for the support with the whole no smoking thing, girls.. it all really helps


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

SF - i was coping over the weekend with my parents here to distract me (they dont know anything about it)
i was having occassional mad moments, then last night DH asked quietly while they weren't looking if i was ok as i had suddendly gone quiet, today was hard until they left, now at least we can talk freely although DH is getting worked up as tomorrow will involve going into a hospital and he can get some weird thought going through his mind just about that!

starting to feel sick, worried, anything else similar that you can imagine, only 15 and a half hours to go!


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi

Guider ~ Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow. Are you going to discuss ICSI or start tx? Either way sending you loads of    . I know its easier said then done but try not to worry too much tonight ( I know like you can do that!!!)

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok

xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

we're just going for our first ICSI consultation, so discussing things I assume.
I have my list of questions ready, made sure I know exactly where in my cycle I am etc.
don't think there should be anything they can ask me that I shouldn't have an answer to
also think there will be very little they can tell me that I haven't already read somewhere!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Evening all

Yay - you are all back.   

Guider - All the very best for your appointment tomorrow.    at making your parents work hard and them buying you an egg to share.  If DH and I got an egg to share, I would let him have the tin foil and one bite of the egg.   

SF - Good question, I think I cut down for about 6 months before I stopped.  I was meant to do it before we got married in Feb 08 but planning a wedding made me very very stressed out.  I have made several attempts to stop in the past lasting from 4 to 9 months but never more.  This time though, I feel differently about it.  I feel as though, the time had come to stop it for good.  
Blimey girl, 36 days and no AF. How confusing.  I'm having a natural cycle this month and am quite happy at the mo.  I really really hope I ovulate at the weekend and that clomid hasn't messed me up.    for that BFP for you.

FO - Hiya - I did some gardening too - very satisfying.  Fingers crossed for your appointment.  Hope all is progressing well.   

J9
x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ello all..

Hey, *Chilly*.. how's things? I just had to come back to edit this, as I originally said 'Hi Chilly.. I don't think we have spoken before? [gave myself a slap and whaddya know - I remembered! lol] Just out of curiosity, what colours did you choose for your bedroom, babe? We're redecorating at the moment and I am stuck for what colours to go for upstairs. At the moment, it's all natural creams/browns/reds/rustic etc but I could change my mind.....

*J9*.. thanks for the reply  Good for you for quitting. Bella and Sarah said they quit a long time ago, too.. kudos to you all! Here's hoping your eggies are readying themselves for one big wild partay this coming weekend!  

*Guider*.. hmm, I feel a little nervous now, too.. but I think it's because I'm cream crackered now and also spent the past 40 mins fighting a frikkin crazed ciggie craving  Hope you get the answers to your questions tomorrow, babe. I don't know what I'm going to ask.. I'm still quietly fighting the fact I disagree with IVF on so many different levels  However, there isn't just me in this marriage.. I have my awesome DH to think of and if he knew what I was feeling right now, he would cancel tomorrow and tell me to forget IVF. Not going to happen, so.. on we go! 

Right - I is off to bed. Hi to everyone else .. have a good day tomorrow all 

OH my freakin GOD I *need* a ciggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Guider - good luck for your appointment         Good to see the big thread cheered you up   Really hope it goes well

J9 - good luck with the ovulation and the BMS  

FO - good luck with your appts, praying that this is going to work for you, and then it will all feel worth it       

Hi Chilly, SF


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

morning ladies...hope your all ok 

jennyw..hows the injections going hun are you getting them in ok 

sf..im off to my smokeing class tonight me and dh omg the days fineally came...it makes me want a ***   im hopeing it will all be ok cos i dont smoke at night after 7 o clock....its just the mornings ive gota get through...good luck ith the cons today i hope all goes well...will be thinking of you...update as soon as you get home   

guildier..good luck with your cons today hun...i hope all goes  well....make sure you measure your easter egg to equal parts for you and dh   

j9..hi hun have you gave up smokeing totally then  was it hard


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

just a quick one
about to put my shoes on, and head out the door to my appointment,
so wish me luck!
I'll update you all later


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning Guys

*Guider* - good luck with your appt,

As for me, here we go again I have started bleeding, not alot but its there none the less .... am hoping and praying that it is implantation and not what I fear the most. I am going to keep my scan on Thursday and see what happens in the mean time and stay off work.

Take Care All
Sarah x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning all

Well scan was ok, asked for dh to be in the room, which was good as he could see what i have to go though, makes him more understanding.

nurse was lovely, sadly my lining was a bit think   so have had a blood test and will find out tmw some time to let me know if the levels below 200 or not, if not then more sniffing and another scan next week,
Will mean our cycle will be pushed back a week  

she said my ovaries are asleep so thats good, if level is lower than 200 she said i might just have a thick womb  

asked about my fsh level and its 5.3 which is good 

Much love to all, off to walk the dogs so back later  

Sarah     all is ok

Fo


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya everyone

Sarah -        Thinking about you & praying that everything is going to work out.  Hope you are resting well and hoping that the bleeding goes away now.  Good luck for Thursday, hope it comes round quickly for you.

FO - good news about the scan.  

Hi CU  

My injections are going fine the puregon pen is really easy to use.  I couldn't believe how easy it was - what was I worrying about?  Anyhow the bad news is that although the injections are good my mental health isn't, been getting really upset over the weekend and this started before the injections so its not down to them.  Because of this I have decided to take up an offer from work of 5 free counselling sessions (its all confidential so work don't know I'm actually having them)  I am hoping this will help me cope, go to the first one on Thursday.

In addition to this DH & me have totally had enough of BMS so not really looking forward to that - wish they would offer us IUI    The only side effect I've noticed from the injections is getting a bit of a hot flush so is much better than clomid so far.

Jenny
xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi all

Sarah -     all is OK.  Take is easy girlie.    

Jenny - Glad the pen thing is easier to use.  I've just seen your PM, will reply after work.    

FO - Yeah I had a few scans in the past and they say me lining is a bit thick.  You can't win can you.  Hope all progresses well with you, great FSH!.   

Guider - Hope your icsi appointment has gone well.    

CU - Yep I have not smoked since November 16th 2008.  For the first few days I was anxious, moody, hyper and hungry and then as the weeks went by it just got easier.  I know it is really hard but you just have to see it as though you are poisoning your body and really, smoking is a silly thing to do.  I had to keep telling myself that.  I smoked for 15 years and can't believe that I did.  YOU CAN DO IT!.   

At work so gotta go.

J9
xxxxxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

HI ya j9 hope ya doing ok  

Fo


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

sarah30 said:


> Morning Guys
> 
> *Guider* - good luck with your appt,
> 
> ...


Oh Sarah, I am lurking atm but I couldn't NOT post...

On another forum I am on we have a special system that really does work for good vibes so here goes for you:

 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*CU*  thanks for the 'good luck' regarding my cons today  
Update is: I'm now a Metformin chick AND it's back to the Clomid for 2 months. They said my test results were great and that the 108 prog reading shows I ov'd 2 eggs and that there is a possibility I am doing that every cycle, so your predicition of twins might be right!  The Metformin was given to boost the quality of my eggies.

They told us the next time they get in touch will be around the end of May, to organise our IVF open evening and then apparently the IVF meds/procedures etc all happens pretty quickly after that, so.. Even though the thought of Clomid makes me want to weep for mercy, I'm looking at it all in a positive light  Hey, good luck for the smoking classes, babe.. let me know how it all goes Xx

Hope everything went ok for you, *Giuder* 

*Sarah*..  << hang on to that, babe. Don't go thinking the worst. Easier said that done, I know.. see what the Doc says. 

Gotta run..


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi SF - thanks for the interesting info about the metformin I never knew it could help with egg quality.  I think I will also ask my consultant about it on Monday as apparently it also helps with acne which I also have.  There do seem to be a lot of success stories of clomid with met so good luck


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Sarah - Hope the bleeding stops soon.   for you that it is all gonna work out ok.

Jenny - Sorry to hear you're having a rough time but the counselling should def help and glad to hear the pen is working out for you.

SF - Sounds like my house is decorated like yours!!! I kept going for browns and reds but have just done them in other rooms so wouldn't let myself buy anything in that colour so after much umming about the whole thing I have gone for duck egg blue (looks green to me but shop assistant kept correcting me so better use the proper lingo LOL) with a bit of cream thrown in just to be safe.
Good news about your test results hope the Metformin works for you. Has your AF shown up yet??

Guider - hope your apt went ok today

xxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Sarah -   keeping everything crossed for you,   hoping you are taking things easy at home and that everything goes well on Thursday

Jenny – good to hear your injections aren’t too bad as I will be starting mine (menopur) next cycle. Hope the counseling helps and you start feeling more  soon

We went for our first ICSI appointment, DH stayed for the first few minutes before deciding to go and sit in the waiting area for a while. The nurse went through the treatment, nasal sprays, injections, scans, egg collection and embryo transfer. So much to think about, so many dates to try and get my head around.
DH returned to fill in paper work and to ask any final questions before a visit to the  department to see if he liked the surroundings as he still isn’t keen on the idea of ‘performing’ there!
Then he had to go for another blood test as they hadn’t done one for cystic fibrosis before.
We are planning to start next cycle so now I just can’t wait for  to show up so that I can start Tx


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick hello from me.

Sarah - sending you loads of hugs.  Be gone nasty bleeding!  I've bled throughout this pregnancy, so know how you are feeling.  Fingers crossed, it's nothing to worry about.

Fo - sounds like you are being brave hun.  Keep going!  There's a baby at the end of the tunnel for you.

TK - congrats on your baby being a blue.  I find out on friday hopefully and can;t wait!

Jenny - glad your injections are going okay.  sounds like you are being brave too.

Serenfach - loving the PMA!

Big hellos to Chilly, Bellini,  J9 and Guider.

All well with me.  I now look like a barrel with legs and baby is kicking away morning, noon and night!
N xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey girls.  

Have been reading, but not posting recently!!

Guider - hope everything goes well wiv ur ICSI.

SF - hope th metformin and clomid work for u, will keep fingers crossed. Well done with giving up smoking too.

Sarah -    for you.

Jenny - good luck with the injections etc.

FO - hope ur results cum back good.

Hello everyone else - hope ur all well.

As for me im having af from hell, 24 days since last period (after not having one for 5 months!!) But it is 29 days from clomid, so mayb it is starting to regulate me, typical as im not taking it anymor!! Had a good feeling bout this month too!! oh well - onward and upwards!!

Speak soon, becky xxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

knikki - great to hear from you, almost 5 months gone now, hope all is going well and the kicking isn't getting too violent. good luck for friday, any ideas whether it will be a   or  ?

becky - sorry to hear you're having such a tough time with  hope it sorts itself out soon and you have a good month without clomid


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

hi guider,

i think its a girl and dh thinks its a boy!!


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls, Hope you all had a great Easter... Of course I ate way too much chocolate... I blame the clomid!! I blame the clomid on everything hehe! J9 thank you so much for your lovely mai. Im so new to all forums and finding my way very slowly! Well Im on CD12 and Im still get the hot flushes... I dont know about yous but I feel like I get really paranoid on these tablets and very down in the dumps... Its my 8th cycle and I still get side effects to beat the band!!! I HATE this drug but I'll love it if it gets me a baby!!   Alway ladies I have my fingers and toes crossed for us all this month... anyone else on the same CD as me


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello

Guider sounds like it went well good luck with everything   

Hope - good luck for this cycle   

Knikki -      so pleased to hear you are doing well and sounds like that baby is going to be very active

Hi Bunny - good news that your cycle is improving on clomid, good luck for a bfp this time  

Hi Chilly


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning Guys


How are we all?

I am good, all the loss seems to have gone now ......    

So whats everyone up to today, I am doing stuff all just praying the day goes quickly so I can get my scan over with tomorrow.

Take Care All
Sarah x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Sarah - great news that you are doing well    , will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Not good news, lining to thick, have to DR for another week, scan next tues  

oh well nothings ever straight forward with me 

soz not in the mood for personals, a bit   off

fo


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Fire Opal* - Don't be stressed out about it hun, alot of people have to DR for another week, I did on one of my cycles !!! It wont make a difference to the rest of your treatment hun. It is frustrating as you get to a point where you want to get on with stimming but dont worry. Sarah x


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

poor you Fo - it is quite common though, although I know its really frustrating for you.

Sarah - I am so glad that everything is still okay for you.  I've been popping back on this thread every few hours in case there is any news from you.  I hope your scan is fab tomorrow and gives you the reassurance you deserve.

Hey to everyone else,
N x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Good to hear the bleeding stopped, Sarah  

Jenny.. yeah I was a little surprised when she said about egg quality and Met. The fact I have PCO on one ov was also part
of the reason, too. Hope your injections are going ok 

FO  You've waited this long, babe.. a week is nothing in comparison to the time you've already endured. Chin up.. keep busy and the week will through before you know it  I've waited 5 plus years.. IVF isn't until June.. 2 more months is a breeze 

Bunny  Thanks, babe. Good luck to you, too! LOVE your PMA, babe!  

Chilly.. yep, af showed up. At least I can get on with my tx now  Oooh, I like that shade of blue [and sorry, but yes it does have a green tinge to it - the assistant is wrong! lol] 

Knikki.. hiya  Yep, my PMA is steadfast and goin' nowhere  I'm determined, if nothing else! Good to read you're well 

Bellini, CU, Bella, J9, Floss [yoohoo!] DK [where are ya?!] and everyone else .. hope you're all ok


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Evening all.  

Guider - thanks hun.

Hope - clomid def had that effect on me (moody was my middle name!!) Hope ur ok, keep ur chin up.   

Jenny - thanks. Im hoping my monthlys stay regular, mayb just not as heavy and painful as this 1!! Hows u at mo?!

Sarah - glad things are looking up for u, good luck for 2moz, keep us posted.  

FO -   

SF - i am trying with the pma!!   

Hello everyone.  

Becky xXx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

I discussed with DH after our appointment about telling my boss, as if I am going to have to have various days of for scans, egg collection and transfer and often at short notice he is probably going to need to know something about what is going on.
so I prepared myself for it yesterday, knew he was coming in as we have a new member of staff and he had an appointment in the diary in the afternoon. As we had a locum in I thought it would be the perfect opportunity to get him on his own for a quiet chat.
He didn't turn up  

so after psyching myself up for it, I couldn't do it. and had to make excuses for him again when hi appointment turned up in the afternoon


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Guider   oh no what a pain about your boss not turning up, hope you manage to get it sorted soon so you can get it off your mind  

Sarah - good luck   

Hi Bunny, SF, KO, Knikki  

I'm not too bad today only had 1 off day on the puregon so far, tonight I'm having my first counselling session but thats typical that I feel sane today and not totally mental.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all okay. Sorry I've not been posting/on much. I feel really down atm.  I thought I might ovulate naturally this month but going from my BBT chart I haven't..

So much is going on at home it's untrue. On top of that we've had hubs SA back which isn't looking good and bearing in mind this SA is from 3 months ago before PIL passed away and all the stress, drinking and smoking then we are right in the sh't...

I just feel like everything is against us. We are NEVER going to get pregnant.


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

bellini - big hugs honey.  I know I am one of the really irritating people who have managed to get pg while on this site, but it really doesn't feel that long ago when I was sat in work wanting to cry because everyone around me kept getting pg and I didn't think it could or would ever happen for me.  but it did and against all the odds, so I really do beleive it can happen for all of you.  it is most likely going to be when you least expect it.  I know getting crap SA tests back is awful, but we had 99-100% abnormal dodgy sperm (not sure it can get much worse than that!) and here i am 5 months pregnant somehow.  (and I promise you it is DH's baby!!!)
Try to keep smiling honey.  I know its hard.


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Sorry no personals, I just want to go round and post on all the boards first !!

Well went for my scan today, was so nervous I felt sick before I went in !! All is good one beanie on board with strong heartbeat and good yolk sac seen, sonographer put me at 6 weeks which dont worry me as its a natural pregnancy so implantation could have occured at anytime !!

They have booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks and referring me to the obstetric consultant now without even seeing my community midwife which is fab.

Thanks for all your support and messages,

Sarah x


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Sarah,
I am sooooo pleased for you.  I have been popping back all day to check how you got on.  I think this little one is a fighter.  I hope its tucked up nice and safe.  I know you are unlikely to relax throughout this pregnancy, but I really hope it all works out for you.  Really glad to hear your good news.
N x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Bellini – sending you loads of  and   I am sure it will happen for you, we’re in much the same boat DH sperm, is feeble and tends to get lost anyway and I don’t always remember to ovulate, so at times it feels like it will never happen for us, but I just thy  keep everything crossed (this can make the  difficult so not recommended all the time) and keep hoping.

Sarah – great to hear that your scan went well, did you get to take pictures away?


I wasn't sure if I would tell my boss today after he didn't turn up yesterday!
I spent all morning wondering and worrying about it, he then went to lunch and I finally decided if I didn't do it when he came back I would just have to worry about it until Tuesday as I am off tomorrow and Monday.
So after sorting out all the other little problems and his worries and concerns as I am not there for the next few days and what does he need to remember to do while I am not there I asked to have a private word.
I think he was mostly worried I was abot to tell him I was leaving, so was relieved when I wasn't
He listened, asked what sort of things would be involved and how much time I would need, just asked that I let him know as soon as I have any appointments as they are likely to be short notice so he would like as much time as possible to sort staffing out. He thought it might be expensive until I explained that we get one go for free, and he wished me luck.

I am so glad that I have done it, one weight off my mind, but am also glad that I got to go home after as these things are all so stressful.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bellini -     hope you are feeling more positive soon    

Guider - good news about your chat with your boss  

Sarah - great news from the scan   praying for your little one


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks girls.

Sarah - wow I am soooooo a million percent thrilled for you.  

I feel a bit better as I'm about to eat the biggest bit of chocolate ever!

Also, tonight we're off out to our wedding venue.  It actually burned down just after we were married and has been rebuilt so we'll be really excited to see how it looks now.

Also, how do I post pics on here? I really want to show off my kitten (bringing her home 1 month today).

Love to all, and babydust all round.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

There are a few ways to get pics on here
You can upload pics to your gallery on the site, so just let people know when you have put them on and they can click on the gallery button on the left hand side of your posts to view them
or
You can upload them to a site like photobucket and post the links in your post.

Does that make sense  

Xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

just testing to see if I can put a picture in


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

you can also put a picture in of your new cat by either clicking on relpy at the bottom of the messages or preview under the quick reply box, 
under the box where you type your message click on 'additional options'
there is then an option for 'attach' 
you can click on browse and find the picture on your computer

hope this helps


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

So glad all went well today Sarah 

Bellini   hope you feel better soon. Can't wait to see your pics of kitten.

Jenny hope your counselling session went well today.

Hi to everyone else.

Off to Edinburgh for a hen weekend tomorrow, can't wait to have a weekend of not thinking about ttc and am definitely gonna have a few drinkies!!!

Hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Chilly* - ty ... and be careful I went away on a girle weekend to Butlins and came back pregnant


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
Had busy few weeks so got lots to catch up on

We had a busy easter weekend got lots of jobs done and ate bit too much chocolate!!!

Had my day 21 blood test on easter monday so got everything  crossed again this month     
I am looking forward to this weekend as its my birthday on sunday yipee
Heres to a good month for us all
hope things ok with everyone
take care chrissy
xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Chrissy - have a fab birthday, hope it works this month for you   

Chilly - have a great time, Edinburgh's fab  

Well the counselling was ok didn't make me feel worse but don't think it made me feel better either - going to reserve judgement until my next session


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls

Hope you can see the pic on the left <<<

It's Princess Millie.  She's about a week old in this pic. I can't wait to bring her home.

Bellini xxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Bellini
she is so sweet
how long till you get to take her home?

well I am at it again, we have visitors again this weekend (I was sure it was next weekend!)
so I am tidying etc again - luckily if they all visit one after the other we don't have time to make too much mess inbetween.
as my parents left monday and we had the ICSI appointment tuesday, I worked wednesday and until 2pm on thursday and am off today, I haven't too much to do today
I got the spare bad made yesterday - towels etc were all ready, not they have black furry bits on them - Bellini, I would suggest either getting a different coloured pet, or getting everything in your house in the same colour as her!
I really wouldn't advise our black cat with the uniform I used to have for work - white, not much of an improvement now being pale blue. I have to tell her she can't get cuddles from me in the mornings, not a big problem as she doesn't often get out of bed!

I had better go and check my lasagne and finish tidying the kitchen, then I have time to sit down before they arrive.

I am so enjoying so much time off, don't have to work next Monday or friday either, unfortunately then I have used up all mu holiday that was out standing and will have to get back into the habit of working 5 day weeks, think it is going to be a shock!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

guider...can i come and stay   had just bout enougth hear   everyones pregnant and seem to be haveing a good live hear..
im not a happy bunny...dh seems to be getting lazyer ....my friend who has been trying to avoid getting pregnant is now pregnant   and my brother has just got a girl pregnant hes just left his girlfriend with two kids as the relationship is going nowear and hes met a girl and within 1 month shes pregnant ...dh's world has fell apart as he carnt find his book of first class stamps   and it seems everyone else gets the blame     i wouldnt mind but at least moan bout something worth moaning about ...and now cos im so poxed off im thinking bout getting steralised so i carnt have kids and just get on with my life   

other than that all is fine...thats it rant over ......its funny cos when i need to chat its only you girls i think of  

how is everybody


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

HI CU
of course you can come and stay, 
unfortunatly you'll have to sleep on the sofa, 
we have another spare bed, but the door to that room should be left locked and bolted, as although most of the house is tidy there is always that room that should not bee looked in  

why is it that when we are putting ourselves through so much to try and become pregnant those around us seem to get pregnant when they don't even want to.

if the stamps are that big a problem for your DH, and he is that upset about it   send him around herem I bought 2 books this morning!
does he look around sensibly or is he like my DH, wanders into a room and says 'well it's not in here!' just for me to walk in 2 minutes later and put my hand straight on whatever it is that he has lost

Just think, if you go and get yourself steralised, you won't be able to come and chat to us anymore, then what would you do?

sending you loads of


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Chrissy   

Bellini.. she is beautiful!  

Just passing through..


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All

Just passing through

*chrissy* - 

*SF* - I see they have added in metformin this month, good luck hunni

Hi to everyone else how are you all??

sarah x


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Sarah, I am just popping on to say how thrilled I am for you   

I am still having a couple of months off clomid I will be starting again in June I think.

                        

to you all.
xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sarah I am thrilled that your scan went well.  Hope you are looking after yourself.   

Happy birthday Chrissy.  

Hi everyone.  I'm still lurking..........

J9
x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Chrissy - hope oyu had a great birthday
hope you all had a good weekend, 
I can't wait for next weekend - we don't have to go and visit anyone and no one is visiting us, it's been almost a month since we have had a weekend to ourselves!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

emmmm guider...you dont have a month off hun remember im comeing to stay with ya..    

morning everybody hope your all ok...well its back to school today for the kids...yipeeee...they get bored at home these holidays are to long for them.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls

Well I am fuppin KICKING MYSELF today. I am soooo sooo sooo annoyed.

After the last round of clomid didn't work I got myself in a right state so this month to be honest I've felt as sexy as a stick of celery so literally Mr Bellini and I have about 4 times.

And guess what....

My natural cycle progesterone came back as 39.4 

and FF just decided I probably ovulated right around the time where we HAVEN'T had 

Shizen from shizenville


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bellini -     have just posted on your other thread.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

CU –  I forgot you were coming,  what do you fancy doing? I can find plenty of things to keep you occupied, the windows need cleaning, the back bedroom needs tidying, the grass will probably need cutting again!

Bellini – sorry to hear that you don’t like celery, I must admit DH can’t stand the stuff, so I suppose if I was feeling like a stick of celery he wouldn’t come near me.
Remember  doesn’t have to be exactly on ovulation day just near by, so hopefully you were near enough. My charts aren’t looking hopeful this month so who knows when we should be  last month it was CD14 this month I am on CD19 and vague signs but nothing definite and last month was so easy to look at the chart and say look it’s just there!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey girlies! 
Hope your all well?!
Im not in the best of moods 2day!! Had sum news yest! A couple of weeks ago DH was best man at one of our friends wedding, they had told us they were going to start trying for a baby straight away and found out yest she is already pregnant (obviously conceived on wedding or just before!!) When DH told me i burst into tears!! I am pleased for them and i know we havent been trying for that long, but i just get upset that we cant all be that lucky!! SIL just came over to cut DH hair and told us that one of their aunties is pregnant too!! It seems its happening to everyone!!
On the up side when i went docs the other day i found out my latest blood test results and my progesterone level was 22!! Which i know isnt high enough buts its higher than my last one which was 2!! So hopefully things can only get better, im going docs again on thurs and im guna ask if i can have a few more tries on clomid!! Mad i know, but it must be starting to work!!
Love to all  
Becky xxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Evening

Bunny - I don't think I would have taken that preg announcement well either.  It is quite remarkable eh!  Hope you get more clomid and that your prog level gets higher and higher.  

Guider, my chart is looking rubbish this month also.  Looks like I'll either ovulate late or not at all.      Hope you ov soon.  

Bellini - You are having such a rotten time but good that you have finally ovulated.  I hope you caught that egg.  

Just got back from the gym.  I've been going loads recently.  Not noticed a darn bit of difference since or since my diet - drat, drat and double drat!  I wish I'd never been given clomid.  

Hope everyone is OK.  Baby dust to you all.  We need some bfp's!                  

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

bunny - i know what you mean, everytime I hear someone else is preg, it hits hard, particularly when half the time they haven't even been tryong.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

1st day back at work today after weekend and telling my boss about treatment
I know it sounds daft, but a bit worried about how he is going to treat me today, will he say anything, will he not, will he think he needs to tread on eggshells sort of thing
hopefully everything will just be 'normal'!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

guidier...hope work goes ok...hope your treated the same as normal...i recon your boss will just treat you the same but take a little extra care of you makeing sure you dont do to much and make sure you are feeling ok..

hi everybody..

sf..hows the smokeing thing going im not doing good at all i no its all in my mind..    but hey i have fineally started the tablets me and dh....so hear goes. ...

hi jennyw..how are you doingi carnt wait to start injections i was worried sick but when i saw the pen it looks ok and i watched a program on how to do it,it looks ok


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya

Not got long because busy at work

CU - yes the injections are fine and this month looks ok so far.  This morning I have one 16 mm follicle and my lining was 8.2.  I am going in tomorrow for another scan and provided the follicle is over 17mm I get the trigger shot to take home in the evening.  I don't need the trigger shot but htye give it to me anyway because it is free.  The magically ov 36 hours later.  Got to get busy with the BMS soon.

The injections are really easy and the side effects are not bad at all - in fact don't think I have had any.  Consultant explained why this is to me on Monday its because you are not being stimulated to produce hormones yourself you are just beign injected direct with hormones and these go straight to the ovary without impacting on anything else.

Bellini - good luck for the appointment.

Back for personals later

Jenny
xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Good luck to you to Jenny.

It's 9am tomorrow so I'll be on at lunchtime to tell you what's new.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello clomid gals  
for all my old chums my update is in my diary, don't want to write stuff over and over  

wishing you all the luck in the world and hope clomid works for you all
fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

mornind ladies   omg its quiet on hear im just not sure wot's happend wears all the    gone 

fo..i read your diary and it made me cry i really do feel for you hun but it will be all worth it in the end...sending you big     

jennyw..im looking forward to start the injections now i carnt wait but i dont think iui will work i think ivf will tho sooo bring on the ivf im so ready for it    how you doing hun

hi,j9,bellini,bella,chrissy,lentil,tk,dk,guider,and every body else ive missed


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hi   CU 

soz my diary upset up. not so upset today 

how you hun ? well i hope

fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

fo..hi im fine just giveing up smokeing at the mo and waiting to be refurred to another fertility hospital and then start iui but im just glad to be haveing a break at the mo to.. 

hope you will be feeling better soon


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls

Just got back from consultant. Can you believe our app was 9.10am and we were seen at 10.30!  

Anyhoo, 3 more months of clomid for me and they're referring us for IVF at Barts.  We've got an armload of blood tests to do and hubs has to do yet another SA.

Fingers crossed we don't need the IVF appointment...    



Bellini xxx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Little update,

Saw the consultant on Monday and he's said we have to have at least 4 months of these injections before we can go onto IVF.  My DH is doing another SA as well just to check.  I think he is feeling major guilty about all the injections and scans I am having.

Went to the clinic this morning and 1 follicle at 19mm, so praying this is the one that makes it    because I can't go on with this much longer.  Has surprised us because I am only cd12 today so quite early for me.

Bellini - hope you get lucky soon then   

CU - really hope that IUI works for you I've heard lots of success stories   

FO - good to hear you are feeling a bit better  

Hello everyone else  

Jenny
xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya

Just nipping on to say Fire Opal.  Sorry to hear things aren't going so perfectly.  You will get there.    

Hi Jenny - Good news about follie.  Come on CD 14!                      

Bellini - Can't believe they had you waiting all that time.  I really hope clomid does it for you this time round.  Looks like your appointment was a good and useful one.  

CU - Hope the not smoking thing is going well.  I have to admit, although I haven't caved and will not, the past few days I've been thinking of it more but I think that is because I'm feeling defeated by infertility and feel sorry for myself.  

Hi to all the lil hiders out there.  DK - where are you?  I really really really hope you are alright.  

J9
x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
Sorry I haven't posted for a while, but you know I have been lurking cos I miss you all    
Right then you lot, what happened to all the happy chatter and    ?
I remember the days when I logged on here and needed half an hour to catch up on what everybody was up to, ah happy days  
So come on, Clomid ladies and ex-Clomid ladies, the only way to get the BFP avalanche going again is to share tips, support each other and have a good old laugh    
                 
I miss you all and it breaks my heart when you are feeling down x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Misty* - Here ..... here I agree !!

COMEON GUYS LETS GET LOTS OF POSITIVE ENERGY FLOWING THROUGH HERE AGAIN !!!!!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey guys.
Just popped on to see whats going on - and it seems not much!! Im agreeing with sarah and misty lets get the   going on here again!!

Sarah and misty - hope ur both keeping well.

Misty - i cant believe ur 14 weeks gone, u got ur bfp wen i first started talking on here, and it made me feel so positive, time goes so quick!!

J9 and Guider - thanx for being so nice to me, im def starting to get addicted to FF, everyone is so supportive  

Guider - i hope works going alrite and ur boss hasnt been all weird?!

Jenny - i hope the injections are going well, i think ur so brave. I wudnt be as calm as u!! but i am a wimp!! Lets hope this follie is the one   

Bellini - iv got my fingers crossed for you, stay positive.  

CU - glad ur enjoying ur break, i hope the no smoking thing is going well.

Well iv been docs today (after struggling to get an appointment, because i wrk 8-6 and only get a different half day off each week, its a nightmare!!) He has given me another 3 months of clomid, which i was hoping he would, so im very pleased!!  He said we might as well carry on as its starting to do something. He is also going to refer me to the hospital, but im hoping it wont come to that. DH has got to have sperm test too - which he is abit aprehensive about!!  So all in all im feeling very positive at the moment, lets hope i stay that way!!

Hello to everyone, hope ur all well.
Speak soon.
Love becky xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like we have been told.  Hope you ladies are fandabbydozy.  

I get what you are saying but I personally am feeling sorry for myself and others on this site at the moment.  Just feel left behind.    Sorry guys.


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

J9 -      I really wish I could do something to cheer you up    There will be light at the end of the tunnel, you'll see   
Bunny -   My dh was terrified of doing the sa too. He kept putting it off and was really embarrassed.  In the end, he did the deed and I had to do the 30 min trip to the hospital with it nestled down my bra to keep it warm    
Sarah -        
Love to everybody
DK - Come back, missus


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

well I had nothing to worry about
boss has been fine - well the litlle bit i have seen of him!
he asked me if I was ok tuesday morning, but he does that normally anyway, there may have been a slightly different look on his face to usual or I was probably just imagining it.

sorry no personals today
life seems so hectic, 
I am taking the guides camping for the first time mext weekend, but I have done my usual trick and kept putting everything off. the problem is we don't go until May and well it isn't May yet so don't need to worry!
must stop planning things for the beginning of months!

so just rushing out the door to collect some tents!

my chart looks like there is a vague possibility that I have ovulated this month, any chance someone could take a look?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Guider - Yep, definitely think you have ov'd.  I'd guess cd18?


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello girls   

Hiya Misty - good to see that you are doing well   

Hi Guider - know what you mean about life being hectic have fun with the guides

Hey Bunny - hope the clomid works for you    

Sarah - good to hear you are thinking positive for us all  

Bellini     hoping you don't need that appointment  

Well I am perking up a bit - there is life after clomid.  These Puregon (FSH) injections seem much better, nowhere near as many side effects and so far my lining has been fab, 8.2 last time.  Got another scan tomorrow so I am hoping that I will have ov'd and the womb lining is still good.  The follicle was 19mm on Wed.  Only problem is all the appointments - been to the clinic 5 times this week - I am so sick of that place.  Please please please work this time     

Good luck everyone - when is our next BFP coming

Jenny
xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

not been on for ages as we've had pc probs, all fine now its, off to computer heaven and I have joined the world of the wireless internet!! how sad, it really is the simple things that tickle me!!

Quick update from me is have started clomid am now cd20, feeling fine just wondering when any of you started having se??
Off for bloods tomorrow, hopefully they show ov.
Hows everyone doing?
T xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Misty - thanks I thought poss CD18 as well, but if you compare it to my previous chart that was so nice and clear and easy to spot on CD14
so doesn't look like clomid has regulated me much then.
well not taking next cycle anyway so see what happens then


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

well my chart has decided when it thinks I ovulated today and it was CD20 so even later than I thought, 
so if my luteal phase is similar to last couple 16 and 18 days then AF won't show until the week after we originally thought.
but who knows as this can range from 10 to 18 days as well, usually the later ovulation has been the shorter the luteal phase!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Trixxi - I had SE all through the month in fact it got worse later in the month - have you had any scans or just the blood test?    hope your blood test is a good result, will it take long to get he results back?

Hi Guider  

Just been to the clinic again for the last scan of this cycle, there was still a big black splodge where the follicle had been but she said she thought I had ov'd already as was very large and wobbly edges.  Anyhow the nurse said keep with the BMS for the next 2 days just in case - oh dear DH is not going to be happy he's had enough.  He even said he'd be happy if he never had to BMS ever again!


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Jenny,
thanks for the reply. hows things with you?
no scans my hosp only scan when your on 100mg or higher so just bloods which will be back in a few days.  I have been told if af doesnt arrive on cd28 to go for more bloods. My support nurse says I have to phone if I start bleeding before that and she will tell me what to do?  Any ideas what she meant by that? I always seem to come up with all the questions once ive left!!

Have read back a bit and see youve changed tx, hope its being kinder to you than clomid!! I have noticed with my DH that when he has to perform hes less keen yet the rest of the time hes insatiable!!!!    Maybe you could try a bit of reverse psychology 

T xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya girls 

Just passing by.. wanted to wish everyone luck for their next cycle  

Anyone heard from DK? Hope you're ok, bud.. 

Misty.. TK.. Sarah.. [and any other mam-to-be I have missed!] Hope you're all well Xx 

Lentil.. JW&M.. Bella.. Floss.. FO.. CU.. Jenny.. >>   << and of course to everyone else, too! [there are too many of you now!]

Laura Xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 
I got one more month on clomid then back to see consultant in may
still having my accupuncture and trying to chill out
hows things with you all
Hi serenfach - hows things with you have a great weekend 
Hi jennyw - hope things good with you have a good weekend
Guider - you sound busy dont work too hard hope things ok with you
Trixxi - how did you get on with your bloods?  have a good weekend
J9 - hope you ok what you up to this weekend? good luck for this month
Mistyw - how are you hope things ok 
have a good weekend
love 
chrissy
xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

chrissy - good luck with this month of clomid, how long until your consultant appointment?


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Guider - thanks back 12 may but got few weeks left still trying to be positive
have a good weekend
x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

we're both in a similar boat then chrissy as I am waiting for AF to show, which being based on when I ovulated this month and my usual luteal phase is likely to be around the same date.
like you although there is a bit of me thinking AF just hurry up I am still trying to think  and hope that I don't then need to start on the ICSI

good luck at your appointment


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Chrissy 

Yeah, I'm good thanks  Good luck with your cons.. mine didn't go as I expected [not a bad thing!] so be prepared
for anything and take it all as a positive  You have yourself a great weekend, too!

Laura Xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Morning Girls
well yes had fab night out with the girls i did let me hair down
i am on cd 34 today but never get too excited as been this far before been 48 days and then  
i did a test on day 32 but a no no 
its so frustrating just want to know either way now !!!
i have had some unusual pains this month in my boobs and down below but dont know what to believe until get that real  
i will keep you informed!!!

Hi serenfach - glad you doing ok

Hu Guider - thanks good luck to you too let me know how you get on xx

hi to everyone else too
cheers
chrissy
xxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girlies, Hope its ok that I join in!! Im on CD24 and I have a 35 day cycle. I got a positive opk on CD 17 and 18. So we bd'd 17, 18 and 20. So do you think we got it right? My poor DH is sick of BMS.... He has even started calling it BMS which is hilarious  ! I HATE the 2WW so I thought being on this board might help me each day. Theres nothing worse than reading into each symptom... The problem is each month I get all pregnancy symptoms but I still get AF and each month I always hopeful and then gutted! My 4 BF's are pregnant and its so hard because Ive been trying alot longer than any of them!! Anyway girls Ive been resting up and hoping that egg is now fertilised and implanting as we speak!! .... So heres to our BFP's this month!! Chrissy19 good luck with ur next test... fingers and toes crossed!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi Hope- welcome to our lovely thread.

Hi girls, well I'm blinking back - grrrr. 3 more months of the pill from hell...

Oh well, need to keep positive.    

Love to all.  Hi Guider, Serenfach, DK(where are you??), JennyW, MistyW and everyone else I missed.

Bellini xxx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya girls

Hi Hope -   I am on the 2ww as well, going to test on Fri 8th, what about you when you due to test?  Seems ages away now

Hi Bellini   , hope it works for you this next 3 months   , yes where has DK got to, been wondering how she is getting on?

Chrissy good to hear about your fun night out  

Back later, got soem studying to do, hi everyone else


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all ok.

Well AF showed up yesterday and the clinic want to see me this afternoon to see if I can start my 2nd month of clomid. Will try to get on later to let you know how i got on.

Not looking forward to having scan whilst on AF - its first time I've had to do it. The things we go through!!!


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies !!

Hows everyone doing, this place has gone quite quiet?? or is it just me 

Hi Chilly,  hope you get on okay with your scan.   

I posted earlier asking why my support nurse wanted me to phone if af turns up this week, got no replies    maybe this is what is in line for me to?? 

T xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls, Thanks for the warm welcome!!   

Chilly sorry to hear the witch got you. Hope ur ok! 

JennyW Im also due to test on the 8th of May!! So we're cycle buddies... Hopefully we caught the egg. How long have you been TTC? Ive been 2 years. The 2WW is so awful isnt it. Im just hoping the time flies in. Its my sister in laws birthday party on the 8th also so I'll be so gutted and wont wanna go anywhere but I'll have to go cos I cant miss it!

Well today Ive had alot of thick yellowish ewcm, so strange sorry TMI!!!! Does anyone have any idea if thats a good or bad sign? Im on CD25 today.

Anyway girls thanks again for the welcome so happy to be joining you all...


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Hope, nice to meet you!!

Cant offer you any advice re you tmi !! but hate to read n run. 
Heres some     for your test date.

T xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Been awaywalking the dog, made dinner, done online banking and still no  
    

    
is there anybody out there

   
T xx


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

well round 2 of clomid here I come. Scan was all as it should be. Got to go back next wednesday which will be CD11.

Does anyone else look at the screen saying  "oh right" and "I see" while thinking what are you looking at!!!

Hi Trixxi sorry you got no replies to your post   I had to ring cos first month on clomid went a bit weird for me. Nurse was convinced I had ovulated on CD14 but AF showed up on CD21 so think she wanted to check we were starting ok. Where are you with tx?

Hi Hope good luck for your 2ww. Sorry can't help with ewcm but sure its nothing to worry about.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

Chilly - don't worry you will be an expert on scans in no time    Good luck for this cycle   

Hi Trixxi     sorry about the lack of chit chat, was out at my counselling session last night, trying it otu to see if it helps but all I seem to do is just talkat the woman for 1 hour, I may as well be on here hey?

Hi Hope   cycle buddy   .  Sorry to hear about your family do that will be a pain, hoping you are getting a bfp    

Hi everyone else  

Jenny


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ladies
Soz think I was just feeling a bit lonely yesterday.  
Back on track today!!! 

Jenny ........I think with counselling you do spend alot of time just talking but once they've got a good measure of you they will start to converse rather than just listen.  Hang in there, my mum swore by her counselling.

Chilly......... Glad your scan went well, I am on my first month of clomid, things seem to be going well.  day21 bloods back, result 52.

T xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Girls,

Chilly in all my time takin clomid Ive never had a scan... I know its strange but my cons seems to think its not needed!! Think she has a bit of a God complex. Anyway I know I would be the same as you, not knowing what I was looking at  

JennyW counselling sounds like a great idea... Im feeling a bit delicate today! On CD 26 today... Hope you get ur BFP too! 

Chilly I feel ur pain Im feeling like that today... Off sick from work last 2 days (v unlike me) and Im just feel crappo!!!

Well girls sending loads of positive   vibes ur way xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

I'm back again for another round of Clomid  we were blessed with our DD Molly in October 2007 after the first cycle of Clomid - so very very lucky  I also took Metformin which didn't help bring on my periods but did assist with my weight loss. 

We've decided we'd like to fall pregnant again this year, ideally October time but of course I'm aware it doesn't always work like that. I went to my doctors last year to ask for a referral, he said that dependent on my blood tests and DH's sperm results we could have the Clomid through them instead of going to the hospital as I was on 150mg (if I remember correctly). 

Now we've decided on a definite time it's all systems go! I've booked an apt with my GP on 5/5/09 to ask if I can go back on the Metformin as I'd like to loose around 2 stone before starting the Clomid as bigger now than I was when trying for Molly (now a size 16) and for Molly I gave up the ****, booze and lost 2.5 stone (although I wasn't even big when I think back ) oh well it helped and I want to be the same this time round (haven't touched the cigs since - very proud ). 

So once I've seen the docs, hopefully I can start the Metformin straight away, will do all I can to loose the weight and get the tests for both of us done. Then fingers crossed start the Clomid in august/september  

It's going to be another rollercoaster but I'm excited as well as scared. 

Thanks Shellbell for showing me where to go, wasn't sure it was the right place  

x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

Second scan over with .... and all is well, strong heartbeat again and baby now measuring 7+6 weeks as it should be. Got to go back in 2 weeks for another scan WOOOHOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!       

will catch up later with personals, I am shattered now ...... scans are so stressful for me !!!

Sarah x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

Had the day off today.  Some blokes have been fitting me a new gate since 8.45 this morning.    Don't know what they are doing out there but I'm bored and had planned on going swimming today.  Spent the day printing our wedding photos and making an album instead.  

Sarah - that is ace news re your scan.    

Hi Angelmoon and welcome.  Hope you succeed in the weight loss and welcome back to clomid crazy land.  

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy.  I've got my hospital appointment tomorrow and have a list as long as my arm to go through.  I suspect that as I already ovulated before clomid, it might have over stimulated my ovaries and caused some problem because now, I'm not ovulating at all and have very bad pains and lot of ewcm.    I am   we get put on the ivf list.  If not then we are going to use our savings and get a private ivf in.  

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey J9, Best of luck tomorrow... Fingers crossed your appointment goes to plan  !!! I'll be dyin to hear how you get on. In Ireland you have to pay for everything re infertility, nothing free which is a pain. But ir right to go private if they fobbed you off. Im feeling so much better after ur lovely post earlier, thanks  !!! 

Hi Angelmoon welcome... Im with you on the weight loss, Im a size 14 and its all clomid weight!!! Hopefully we can both lose a few pounds!

Sarah ur scan sounded fantastic, so thrilled for you!!

Well girlies Im feel a bit stronger after my breakdown the last 2 days, Im goin to be soooooooo good to myself the next few days and try and keep calm... This 2WW is driving me round the bend    !!! lol


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so so sosrry i have not been there for everyone, i have been logging on most days to do charts but was either on lap top or phn quick and not really reading the posts sorry ladies! Im back now though if anyone wants or needs to talk!

Sarah i hope you got my congrats hun! Well done on getting through the 2nd scan i no this is the one!!  

I want to thank j9, SF, CU, misty, TK, and everyone else who asked after me and thought off me! It means alot to me!     


J9 good luck tomorow hun! x


I have had so much going on in my life in the last 2/3weeks god its been a night mare! I have been in hospital with my head they think my tumor may have returned as hormones are bit weird  scan was clear though so had lots of tests, waiting on results . Then DH Nan dies and was a shock so been dealing with that, she dies good friday  Funeral was last fri the 24th! After that jack fell down the stairs and his teeth ended up damaged and in his gums  so was in hospital bless hima and had to have general ani to have op to take 7 out bless him! 

Nothing going on with the fertily side lol as not alot of sex(only 3times in the month)what with everything going on! Come on yesterday  but was not thinking any different to be honesT! Started clomid today and got scan on the 8th booked  first one in 2 month so will be nice! Only got 3 months left on clomid! Go and see the private clinic in june to start iui  Cant wait!

Hope everyone is ok! Lots of love and thought to you all!

Have missed you!

Katie  x x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Look who's here - it's lil DK.  I'm so sorry to hear about all the stuff you have been going through  .  Hope Jack is OK now and is sleeping better.  Sorry to hear about your nan  .  Glad that you got the all clear in your scan.  Good luck with the clomid, sorry AF got you.             
  
Hope - I'm now a size 16 since starting clomid.  I was a size 12 last year  .  Could be worse though. Bummer that you have to pay for all your treatment.  Why don't you move over here    .  I'll let you know asap what the next step is for us.  

Thanks for the 'good lucks' for the appointment.  I won't sleep tonight.  Just had a fall out with DH as he thinks our new gate is rubbish.  There is my hard earned cash down the drain then.    Grrrrrrrrrrrrr - I'm so hormonal!  Bet I sob at the hospital again.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh DK, you've had a rough time, sweetheart.. hope everything improves for you soon  
Hope your little'un is doing ok, too Xx

Glad to see you back here  Hope the scan goes well!


J9..   Good luck for tomorrow, babe Xx

Hi to everyone


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everybody.. 

sarah...its great bout the scan...how you feeling 

j9...good luck 4 tommrow hope you get on ivf list...if you done give me a bell and ill be up    
let us no tommrow how it goes. 

dk..sorry hun you have had it bad   i hope jack is ok...my 2 have had teeth out and they were fine so dont worry bout that....hopefully you will be on a bit more soon so we can chat again...would like to no wot clinic you will be going to as i have to pick 1 soon and dont no much about the clinics about...its good news tho bout your iui at least you no wots round the corner ow... 

hi jennyw,sf,bellini,bella,lentil,tk guider,fo,chrissey,and everybody else ive missed


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Chrissy – how’s it going any sign of that  yet?

Hope – good luck in the 2WW, try not to stress too much, and at least now you have us to keep you occupied!

Bellini – sorry to hear it’s 3 more months of the same for you, how long until the little furry one comes home, or has that happened already?

Jenny – will be thinking of you on the 8th  hope the studying is going well

Chilly – I think they just cover the screen in random blobs for their own amusement sometimes, maybe it’s some sort of computer game!

Angel – welcome back, hope it goes well for you

Sarah – great news, hope your taking time to relax and look after yourself

J9 hope the hospital visit goes well

DK – you really have been going through a tough time, hope things are starting to improve for you

still waitng for ^AF^ to show, now hoping it either shows this morning or waits til after the weekend as I am camoing with 14 girls and after the tearful time I had last month, don't think I could cope with it


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning Guys

well here goes some personals cos I feel I have deserted you since getting my 

*guider* - Yes I am looking after myself, and really am still in complete shock .... cant believe little butlins  is in there. I hope your AF shows up when you want it to, although they usually dont listen and arrive when they are good and ready !! 

*clomid user* - the scan was fab and I am good, feeling tired all the time and sick ad retching every so often but apart from that good and healthy. Hows things with you??

*serenfech* - hows thing going with you hunni??

*J9* - stuff Dhs opinion on the gate   let your hormones rage !!!  Good luck with your appt today, I hope you hear what you want to hear today.

*DK* - So so sorry to hear what you have been going through, and I am so glad you scan was clear, I  your bloods come back ok too hunni. What a nightmare you have been through ... sorry about your nan, and LO falling down the stairs, heres hoping May is a better month for you with the clomid 

Well the rest of the PMs will have to wait cos my tpying window is doing wierd things an I cant see what I am typing now !!!!! A huge hello to everyone else !!

Sarah x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Sarah - good to see you are doing well   

Hi guider, CU, SF, DK


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Havent been on for most of the month sorry.
I am CD 33 and still no sign of AF. i am almost sure i ov CD 14 as i had EWCM but usually have scans to see exactly when i do ov but didnt this month as i have been away. there is no way i can be PG as we didnt have BMS until CD 20 as DH was away until then. I no that your luteal phase can vary but its been 19 days now  this cant be normal??do you think i have ov later then?
Last cycle i had 38 day cycle and ov around day 21 so i guess im just hoping something has worked this month and maybe i stand a chance i ov later but how do you explain the EWCM 
Hope everyone else is ok anyway

good luck peeps!!

Jewels.xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
Hope you all having a good week
I am fine still waiting for something
just a quick one today as off to work in a bit 
keep positive      
take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

jewels - do you keep a track of your temps or any other signs to give an indication of when you ovulate?


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies....... 

This is just a quickie (cant cope with much more  )!!!
Why has noone on here mentioned how bad the se of clomid are for men?
Mood swings, grumpy, tiredness, unable to sleep........ to name but a few.
How do they cope?  

Hope everyones doing ok, would love to see a bfp on here soon. 

T xx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Trixxi* - you think they are bad for men, wait til you get pregnant the mood swings get worse !!!!


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Sarah !!!
God its a tough life for them!! 
heres me trying to keep myself calm and relaxed, think
maybe thats why hes so unnerved?!

Great news about your bfp and scans going well. 
Hope your keeping well. 

T xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi Girls!!!  Glad your scan went well Sarah.  Hi Guider, Seren, Trixxi and everyone else.

Hi DK - welcome back.. Sorry things have been tough for you  .  Hope things start picking up now.  

No news from me.  Hoping to arrange to see my little kitten this week or over the weekend as apparently she's getting big now.  I think she should come home around 15th May - yay!  

Clomid hell is back.  Luckily it's only really the weird dreams so far.  I've also started doing slimfast (don't tell me off I know it's not a long term solution!!) but already I feel much better for doing something about my weight.

I must admit I already feel that my clothes are looser - I bloat so much on carbs it's untrue.

Good luck and baby dust alround... just waiting for AF to completely finish and then I'll be jumping hubby's bones like a mad woman!!



Love Bellini xxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

bellini - not long till you get to bring your kitten home, I can't get my daft cat away from the fish tank at the moment!


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello guider,
No i dont keep track of temps, i usually have follicle tracking scans and the nurse tells me when im going to ov. i know CM changes through the cycle but can you have EWCM and not ov?? or ov later? 
its been a wierd cycle this month everything up in the air.

Hope everyone else is ok

Jewels.x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Only just got the chance to get on here.  Went to work from the hospital and then swimming.

Well, it went well  .  We are being put forwards for a choice of either 3 goes at IUI or 1 go at IVF.  Next step is to get an appointment to discuss, then DH has to do a sample to see how viable IUI would be and then we decide.  Thing is, we have already decided that IVF is what we want.  Shame we can only choose one or the other.  Told doctor all about the clomid and they won't test me for pcos as in the past all has been fine.  I saw a snippet of my blood tests that they did in December and my FSH 3.5 but I don't know what that means  .  I'm going to ask my GP to do some blood tests and a scan elsewhere just for piece of mind.  I am convinced I have cysts.  Regarding the weight, my bmi is just about OK for treatment but the nurse did ask me to try and lose a bit of weight before treatment.  Oh, I'm so glad DH was with me.  Waiting room full of rough looking pregnant teenagers and the consultant who saw to me was erm about 7-8 months pregnant.  

Thanks for your messages and PM's ladies.    

So, hopefully, I'll be up duff with twins before the end of the year.  

I'll be back on later to read up on the gang, gotta go make some soup.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Sarah  GREAT to read things are going to plan for you and beanie  

Hey Jenny.. hope all is well with your injections? Last I read if you, you were pleased with the progress.. hope it's still going well! Good luck   

J9  So glad to read your good news. It all sounds really  and you seem really pleased with it all. Good  

Hi to everyone else.. sorry.. rushing.. hope you're all well!


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Girls,

J9 Im so thrilled for you that everything went so well, its only onwards and upwards from here on!!! Ye never know might be triplets  !!! Heavily pregnant women shouldnt be treating couples finding it difficult to concieve... so annoying!!

Bellini I feel ur pain with the carbs... I only have to look at them and Im a baloon!! Have a big party next weekend so Im goin to try and cut down... In 2ww so dont wanna do anything extreme!! Always hoping lol

Well all is good with me after my crazy breakdown the past 2 days thankfully, bit scary actually!! Ive cried all my tears. Well this day next week the witch  will be here, she always turns up on exactly CD35! I really hope this month is our month because next Fri I have to go for dinner with my 2 bf's who are pregnant and dont know about me TTC so it'll be baby talk all night... It'll be lots of cocktails for me if -ive!!!


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

J9 – glad to hear the appointment went well, it’s not fair that we have to choose which treatments and are allowed so few most of the time, good luck making the choice. It does seem cruel having to see a pregnant Dr about fertility treatment 

Hope – how’s the 2ww going?  

 At the moment I am feeling 
So much going on, can’t wait until this weekend is over
Somehow I get a feeling that it’s not going to be a weekend for  as long as the weather stays dry, I’ll just have to wear all my jumpers at once if it’s cold.
I’m used to going away with the brownies to an indoor venue, I haven’t stayed in a tent for years, well at least tents come with mallets so if the Guides don’t behave


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all

just a quicky

I know from being on clomid for 6 months that gainning weight is a real upset
I've put on about a stone and a half and its really getting me down

So i've found this site

http://caloriecount.about.com

its really good, only done it for to days but great to see that i'm not eating to much and not being a pig.

I hope ya all doing ok and  and 

much love

Fo

/links


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All,
Long time no write 

Just wanted to impart some widom to *Jewels*. During your cycle your body can prepare to ovulate, but not go through with it. It can be stress related (even positive stress like holiday). You would get some EWCM, but the body just decides the time isn't right. In these cases your body may try again - you will see EWCM again- or you may end up with an anovulatory cycle.

With regards to your luteal phase, you can only count from ov if you did ov, as you need the progesterone levels to rise and fall to make AF arrive. If you did ov when you saw EWCM, then 19 day luteal phase could mean pg. If you didn't ov, then you may ov later, or not at all, in which case you end up with extended cycle.

FYI to all. stress, even positive stress can delay ovulation, but it cannot delay AF coming after ovulation (luteal phase). Another good reason to try to stay chilled 

Love to all 

I am awaiting the witch myself so we can crack on with our frozen embie transfer  not that I haven't enjoyed my 65day cycle this far 

Well done Sarah30 - extra sticky vibe sweety!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *Pod*.. nice to see you here  Good luck with your tx 

*FO* .. how you holding up? I'll go take a peek at your diary later to see how it's going. Hope you're ok 

Hi to everyone else.. hope you have fun plans for the Bank Holiday weekend!  

*Question*: anyone experienced [what I can only describe as] spontaneous mini electric shocks accross the abdomen? It's almost as though it's skin surface [but it isn't, it's deeper than that] and if I scratched, it would go away  I also have a deep niggly pain that's coming and going in my lower back.

The Clomid has been a right  last week or so, so my PMA is a bit on the low side and I'm thinking this probably isn't 'our month' again, so these wierd pains/feelings etc I'm having have knocked me .. any ideas??

Cheers me dears


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

SF - thanks for the positive vibes     , injections went fine just waiting now, another week until testing.  Hope you are feeling better soon with the clomid     

Hi FO   

Poddy - good luck for your FET     

Guider - hoping this weekend works out ok for you  

Hope - sending you soem positive vibes      , happy to come over and help you with those cocktails   

J9 - so pleased for you, guess its just a waiting game until that referral comes through   

Jewels    its such a pain not knowing what's going on with our own bodies isn't it? hope you are ok

Bellini -   sorry about the clomid hell, but good news on the diet front then  

Sarah -   hi hun,

Well lets have some more babydust - we must be due another BFP soon


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Poddy,
Thanks for the info hun will try stay chilled. im CD 36 today and still no AF so have decided to wait a few more days as im at my parents for the bank hols so when i return home will do a test.

Hi Jenny W- thanks for the hugs it is a pain hey? but gotta stay calm am having a few twinges on my right side on and off so who knows?? im ok though just want to know either way really. hope you are ok also.

Good Luck everyone else  to you all.

Jewels.xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm only CD21.. anyone ever had dragging pains in their lower back and around the hips at this point in their cycle? I'm at least 8 days early for af, but maybe the addition of the Metformin may bring early af? It feels exactly like the old witch is coming 

It's almost as though [tmi sorry] I really need to use the loo, but I did just half hour ago. 
Earliest af I have ever had is 29 days, so I'm stumped. Of course, it goes without saying I'm hoping it's implantation, but then I've never experienced it, so ??

Sorry for the me post. Any help appreciated Xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well this morning I wiped after the loo and there was a small bit of blood, now it was very small and only noticed it because Im scanning everything   !! DH did get back from his weekend away so we had alot of missed you BMS hehe ... so maybe it was that What do yiz think? Im on CD 31 of a 35 day cycle......... Also I had a BFN yesterday... I know Im very bold for testing early  !!

JennyW I'll expect ur arrival on Fri evening with a cocktail of ur choice waiting.. let me guess: a cosmo mmm yum!! Thanks for all ur vibes, right back at ye     

Serenfach, Im having exactly the same pains and my hips really hurt yesterday which is strange for me!! I hate this wait, its driving me CRAZY!!!!! Fingers and toes crossed for us this month hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else is doing well... J9 how are you?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Hope   Here's hoping this might be IT for you!   You ever bled this early before af before??

What is that with the whole pain in the hips thing?? I have had it before, like I said, but it was because af was imminent.. that shouldn't be the case for me right now. Let's hope it's a GOOD sign for us both!     Tut at you for testing.. I have a direct line to the pee stick   station.. don't you go making me have to call them to come get ya!  

Hope everyone here is doing ok


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Clomid ladies 

I miss you lot,  
I do read up on you all and see how ya getting on.

SF cheers for reading diary and the pm

I'm   for you all to get  your BFP  

much love and best wishes

Fire Opal x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope you've all had a great bank holiday weekend.  We went to Flamingo Land today, went on a mini roller coaster (that didn't even go upside down) and DH was screaming like a girl   .  Got to say, a day out on some rides does you the world of good.  GP's should prescribe it.

Hope and SF -I am   you both get your bfp's this month.  

x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey everyone  
How r u all?? Well i hope.
Havent been on for a while, hada crazy weekend as it was my birthday - so was out partying etc!! Was spoilt rotten by every1!!
I have a question??
A couple of weeks ago i went to docs and got 3 more months worth of clomid, he also sed he was going to refer me to a gynaecologist - but said that they wouldnt be in a hurry to see me as we havent been ttc for very long, which i was fine about.
So i was surprised to get a letter thru the other day for an appointment at the hosp on the 14th of may, which is next week!! So do u think i shuld go?? or do u think its pointless?? I think the doc referred me because my monthly's have always been really irregular - indicating that i dont ovulate!! and still havent ovulated on the clomid yet!! 
Would be grateful for sum advice. Will be back later for personals.
Thanks guys.
Becky xxx  
  to all.


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well ladies the witch found me this morning 2DAYS EARLY!!! Soooooooo gutted as I thought it was implantation bleeding at first.... Oh well what can I do... At a funeral this morning so cried but mostly for myself as I just got AF before went into the church! Im upset but not goin to let it pull me down! Next cycle here I come.... xxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hope - Sorry it was not your month.  I'm awaiting my AF so I can start a new cycle.  Have a feeling it will arrive in the nxt few days.

Hey Becky - Happy belated birthday!  Hope you had a great time. Yes, def go to your appointment.  The earlier they can spot or rule out something the better.  Appointments are like gold dust.  

x


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I started the Metformin again today  I'm  it will help with the weight loss and bring my periods back.

Didn't do anything for my periods first time round, but you never know 

*PMA*​
x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*FO*  *J9* 

Hiya Trixxi.. Angelmoon.. Hope  Jenny.. you're welcome re the positive vibes! Hope your BFP is a-comin! 

Can someone take a look at my loony chart, please, and tell me what the bebuggery it's doing?! 

 to all and much


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Seren, I dont know whats going on with your chart.....sorry babes

I am on day 50 and no sign of AF.....had some spotting when it was due but nothing since. Did a test on sat and it was neg so I dont know what the heck is going on. At least i am getting my exercise and eating well. Think I have lost some weight. Go back to the GP next week to get weighed   

Stay   everyone


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *Floss*  I've missed seeing you here! There are so many that don't come by so often anymore 

Wow, 50 days.. wish I had the answer, chick. Maybe it's got something to do with the change to your diet and the extra exercise. Maybe you got a false neg!   Miracles do happen! You ever had a cycle this long before?

I'm panicking. My chart has dipped right down.. don't know what's going on - looks like af is coming!? If af arrived, it'd be the shortest cycle in my life - never had shorter than 29d. My prog was so high cycle before last and my temps coincided with that - temps have always been 'normal' and coincided [more or less] with ov since I started charting - but now I'm thinking maybe I didn't actually ov this month?

I ov'd before Clomid [albeit irregularly, but every cycle] and I have ov'd since Clomid started, but this month I just don't know. I feel hyper emotional this morning. Doing all I can to fight back tears. I think if I allowed myself to cry, I wouldn't stop 'till Friday 

Thanks for your reply, anyway.. good to hear from you  Keep me posted on your journey!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Becky - yes go to the appointment the consultants know loads more than your GP, mine spotted some problems with my bloods that my GP hadn't noticed.  Its also a good opportunity to find out what's available in your area and how good the hospital is.  Maybe you will get some extra scans as well.  Good luck     .  I also had really irregular cycles and this is immediate referral if they are really bad doesn't matter if you are TTC or how long - it needs proper investigation.

Angelmoon - good luck this cycle    

Flossy - good luck for your weigh in at the docs     , bloomin cycles what a pain, hope it sorts itself out for you soon       

Hope       good luck for this month   

Hi SF, J9, FO    

Real busy this week so must head off.  

Jenny
xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey guys.
Feeling bit low 2day  - prob coz had 5 day weekend and didnt wanna go back to work 2day, i dont like my job at the best of times!! Oh well **** happens!!!
Just wanted to say a big thanks to J9 and JennyW for getting back to me - I am def going to the appointment next thurs!! Not really sure what to expect tho!! Wot do they usually do on a first appointment??!! 
Hope u r both well?
Big   to all and  .
Bye for now, becs xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bunny  Good luck Xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bunny at my first appointment my consultant asked us lots of questions about previous medical conditions, whether we smoked, drank, weighed me and checked my height, he then checked this against the previous weight my GP had done, also asked DH quite a few questions.  My GP had asked me to chart my cycles so I think I showed him that as well.  He then got my blood tests done again.  I had already had my first scan at that point.  Also he booked DH in for a SA.  I think the consultant I am with thinks clomid is not worthwhile if there is a significant male factor problem.  He recommended a lap and dye before clomid so he sorted that as well.  

After all the fact find there were quite a few forms to sign, one to check with our doctor that we would be suitable parents and our GP had to write to confirm this which he just did even though he doesn't know us.  Not sure whether everyone does this at the first appointment.

He told me not to exercise to much and told DH he should cut down to 12 units of alcohol a week.

I would advise writing down a list of questions for the consultant.

Hope this helps - I think all consultants are different so might be different for you


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello everyone!
Well a bit in shock really have done a test today and got a BFP! YEY! SO HAPPY BUT LIKE I SAID IN SHOCK!
was so sure i ov on day 14 as i got EW CM but impossible must have been day 20 when hubby got back. am day 40 today.
Hope everyone else is ok and wishing you all the luck in the world for your BFPs.

Jewels.x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS NEWS HUN ....... ABOUT TIME WE HAD ANOTHER  ON HERE !!!


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS JEWELS!!!!!

T xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jewels - fab news congratulations          

Wishing you a great 9 months


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys cant stop smiling!! xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Jewels
Congratulations 
 
sending you loads of 
[fly]       [/fly]

I've made it back from camp, I have probably missed quite a bit and don't have time to catch up on everything so have just been scanning things

You'll be pleased to hear that we only  one with a mallet. Well I wasn't actually around at the time, I wandered back across the campsite with my assessor with me to find one of them sat in a chair having been hit by another one on the head with a mallet!
Great time for the assessor show 
It was cold most of the time, but the girls enjoyed themselves, just ashame that  had to come on the last day

 stayed away all weekend which I was very glad about, and showed up just about Monday night to be full flow (or maybe gush!) on Tuesday
I arrived to work in zombie mode, to be asked by my boss if I was ok (he knew what I had been upto at the weekend!) when I just sort of grunted back at him he asked if the treatment was giving me a rough time with side effects
I'm due to start the spray on the 25th May, I think the side effects may be a little early!

Due to the wind during the weekend my face was bright red, until the middle of the day, when it was just me and my boss in over lunch and  was getting the better of me. I knew I was feeling rough - stomach pains, headache, muzzy head, felt sick amongst other things. 
Then he looked at me and suggested I took a seat for a while as through my beetroot red face I had actually managed to go white

Finally starting to feel human again now and counting down the days until I start the next stage of treatment!


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Awwww Jewels congrats!!! Thats fantastic news.... What cycle were you on? Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you... Give us all so much hope!!!


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Hope!!
I was on 3rd cycle was put upto 150mg. so crazy!! i thought i ov on day 14 and because hubby was away got it into my head i wasnt going to fall then he was back day 20 and we did BMS and now on day 40 i have got that BFP!! SO CHUFFED!
Hope things are ok with you hun and wishing you all lots of luck!

Jewels.x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

CONGRATS, Jewels  

What's your history? How long were you ttc? What tx did you have?


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anymore questions for her SF lol


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey SF how are you?
Me and Hubby have pretty much been trying to conceive since having DS 2 years ago. i was on clomid and metformin with him but stopped taking them and fell few months later.
This time i was on my 3rd cycle of clomid and got my BFP. 1st cycle i was on 50 mg and no ov. 2nd cycle 100mg yes i ov but follicle size not brill so 3rd cycle 150 mg and here i am now!! i didnt have a scan with this cycle as i was away at the time. i wasnt supposed to take clomid and didnt realise until i had already started them and then phoned the nurse by which time too late. apparently they like to monitor you when on a high dose. who knows could be twins!!
i still cant quite believe it.
still in shock!!!
Good luck to you anyway hun

lots of love
JEWELS.X


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

It's very quiet in here  


Hey Jewels, has it sunk in yet? I think it would take me the whole 9 months for it to sink in properly!  

Congrats again, babe.. look after yourself.. lots of sticky vibes to you!


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey SF,

No it really hasny sunk in yet probably wont until i see for myself at a scan. got a way to go yet though so trying to relax. having lots of twinges and stretching pains down there and feeling very tired but im so excited.
i have the docs wed to confirm everything. i know its sad but i cant stop looking at the test to just check the two lines are still there! ha ha

How are you doing anyway?? hope you get your BFP soon hun.

Good luck sending lots of positive vibes your way.xx

Jewels.xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

must be having a mad moment
was wondering how the doc getting married (WEDding!) was going to confirm anything!
does your other half know what you have been upto with the Doc!

hope everything goes well mid-week for you!
will try and have my brain more in gear next time I visit the site


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
hope you all had a good weekend

Just to let you know i got my   at last !!!!
Dreams come true
So keep at it girls clomid does work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Chrissy,

Congratulations also on your BFP!! WOO HOO!

Hope everything goes well for you  

Guider- god you have made me laugh docs wedding!! ha ha

Hope your ok. 

Jewels.x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey ladies.
hope all is well.

Congratulations jewels and chrissy!! Im so pleased for u both. That is 3 people we have seen on here this week wiv a bfp!! Hopefully this is the start of something!! Best of luck to you!!  

Sf - thanks for the gud luck, hope u are ok and staying  .

JennyW - thanks for reply, i am going to write a list of my af's in the last year and sum questions, like u advised. I will keep u posted!! Hope things are going well for u.

Good luck to everyone,
Becky xxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Not one but TWO BFP'S all in a couple of days.  I'm confused, have I missed another one?  

CONGRATULATIONS JEWELS.

CONGRATULATONS CHRISSY.

J9
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

O Chrissy thats fantastic... CONGRATS!!!!! Loadsa sticky vibes... How many rounds of clomid did you do? Anything new this month? Hopefully this is a cycle and we'll all get our BFP's soon!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Chrissy
Congratulations 
 
their coming fast at the moment, 
[fly]       [/fly]

so whos going to get the next 
 
?????​


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

CHRISSY WELL DONE YOU !!!!!​
   

      

     to everyone else .. this board is turning a corner I feel !!!!!

Sarah x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Chrissy   Big Congratulations      

Beck - good luck for the appointment   

Well I am on my second round of puregon for ovulation induction starting today, so hoping and praying this is finally the month it works         

This has worked much better than clomid for me so just hoping the progesterone results were good too, should get them today.

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## Lettsy (May 28, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Just wanted to update you with my sad news. Unfortunately I went for a scan at 12 weeks and there was no heartbeat. I knew something was wrong but sadly the hosp would not scan me again as I had already had 2 scans on the NHS.   
So I had to pay privately for this scan. I'm going into hosp tomorrow to be induced ( medical miscarriage) to pass what's left of the foetus and placenta and I'm dreading it.
I feel so let down by the hosp for several reasons but mainly because they wouldn't scan me when I told them about my symptoms decreasing and a constant brown discharge. Also at my 7 week scan the ultrasonographer told us the foetus looked normal and healthy but when I showed the consultant the scan picture on Friday he thought it was abnormal. Why wasn't this picked up during the 7 week scan?? . I know it wouldn't have changed anything but I would be 5 weeks ahead of where I am today.

Anyway, hope to be back on this board again soon once I am referred back to the gyaenacologist ( hopefully before the end of the year, knowing nhs waiting lists).

Girls please don't give up hope, you will all get your BFP's soon, I just hope you all get better monitoring than I did.

Jewels - congratulatiosn
Chrissy - 5 months of Clomid ( same as me) and a BFP congratulations
Here's to a happy and healthy nine months!

Oh and i'll be lurking to see all your updates! 

Take care

Steph x.


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Chrissy and Jewels - just popping on to say a massive congratulations to you both!! Yippee for those BFPs.

Sarah - really glad that your pg is going well at the moment.  

Jenny - hope this month is the month for you.  Massive hugs.

Fo - how you doing hun?  Still keeping your chin up?  Have you moved onto the next stage of tx yet?

Love and hugs to everyone else.  No idea if Harmony and DK still come on here, but hello if you do.

lettsy - just seen your post.  I am sooo sorry to hear your news.  It doesn't sound like you've had the support you needed.  I had loads of scans at the local epu as I kept bleeding all the time at first.  Its awful that you have had to pay to find out such bad news.  Big hugs honey.  I can't imagine how you are feeling at the moment, but i hope you are managing to hold it together.

N x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Lettsy        so sorry to hear what happened.

Knikki - good to hear from you   , glad you are doing well


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

oh lettsy is so sorry to hear you news, 
this whole journey can be so cruel, much love and big  

Hi Nik cheers for mention, i'm doing ok, still sniffing (down regulating) and have 3rd baseline tmw, to see if my lining had gone now, had the af from hell this weekend, (bought on my drugs)  
so   for tmw

Hope ya doing ok  

Hello Jen, hows you  

fo


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya FO

I am just hanging on by a thread now, but somehow I'm going to manage to keep going cos there's no other way is there?

Good luck for your scan tomorrow       I am so praying the IVF works 1st time for you, all us girls who've been through clomid and out the other side surely deserve that, if there is a god out there please make this work for FO


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Rrrrrrrrrrr cheers hun.

you hang in there hun   you still on the evil drug ?

I found this quote the other day, put it on my ******** page after hearing a friend has just had her baby and a friend added the second bit.

"Hope is both the earliest and the most indispensable virtue inherent in the state of being alive. If life is to be sustained hope must remain, even where confidence is wounded, trust impaired".

"If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality that keeps life moving, you lose that courage to be, that quality that helps you go on in spite of it all". Martin Luther King

fo


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks FO  

No that is the one good thing, I am not on clomid anymore, I am on FSH (Puregon) for Ovulation Induction.  Seems not many clinics offer this, I've joined the OI girls chatter and there's not many people on there.  There's no side effects and its injections but otherwise just the same.  Consultant says at least 4 months of this before we can have IVF.  So far everything is looking good so I am just hoping it works soon, but this time the follicle was on my bad tube side, so I kind of knew it might not work, who knows how bad that tube is now, my L&D was back in June last year.     DH is havign another SA tomorrow as well just to check, so at least he is sharing the pain


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Ooooooo injections   do you get SE like clomid?

I have started a Diary in the ivf topic, they are really good to read if you get to ivf, I   you won't need it.

shame the SA for men isn't more   they get away lightly, has made DH so more understanding about stuff with him coming into scans with me.

much love hun  

fo


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi all

Lettsy -    I am so so sad to hear your news.   you will get there again with better care.     

Just nipping on because I'm at work.  Will catch up later.

J9
x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies sorry its been so long again!

firstly i wanted to say a big sorry and   to lettsy! Sorry hun i thinking of you! x   Stupid NHS       

Chrisy huge congrats hun well done you          

Sarah hope everything is going ok with you and little bean sticking in there!

Ello to all my other lovely lady friends, cu, j9, tk, rees,misty, sf,fo, niki, jenny, bella, bellini,guider, hope, bunny, jewels, and anyone else i may of forgot! (SORRY)!!

I have been thinking of you all! missed you all to! x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Lettsy *  I can't imagine how you must feel right now. You're in my thoughts, sweetheart. I'm sending you as many healing thoughts as I can and much hope that you will will rise from this with a ton of renewed strength  Hang in there Xx

Hi to everyone else.. hope you're all ok   DK, nice to see you here, babe


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Lettsy* - I am so so sorry to hear whats happened ....    take time with you partner to deal with this in your own time xx

As for me guys not posting too much as have just got back from the vets, I have had to have my 15 year old cat put to sleep, she has not been very well for days   

Catch up soon

Sarah x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Lettsy once again huni im so sorry!       for you and DH! x x 

SF thanks for the welcome hun, i have been lurking but been very poorly still suffering with my diabetis and my GHD is playing up so being monitored for that  up to london every week is sooooooooo annoying!!! Dont want to boare you all!

Sarah sorry about your cat! x x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

letsy -   I'm so sorry     
I just can't imagine what you must be going through at the moment
make sure that you take time for yourself and partner to get over this before moving on to the next stage and remember that any time you need to off load, we are here


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my scan went well, lining now 3.5mm (was 10mm)
can't believe it, start injections on thursday, 
scan next friday, EC hopefully day after bank hol

soz haven't read any posts yet, will do in a min.

Today is a good day  

fo


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

FO - great news      good luck


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Best of luck to you, FO!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls

Lettsy - sorry to hear your news. Take care.

It's great to see 2 BFP's on here - been a long time waiting.

Well I'm on round 4 of clomid hell... but my kitten is coming home on Friday - yay!!!

Good luck everyone.



Love Bellini x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya DK    good to hear from you

Bellini - good luck for this cycle     great news about the kitten


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

FO congratulations on the lining, good luck for the EC.
Were you using the nasal spray? How long did you have to use it before you get to start injecting? I start the nasal spray on bank holiday Monday so will be thinking of you the next day when you get your EC done

Bellini you must be so excited about the kitten


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hiya Everyone

Just a quick post as I am at my mum's.

Been for my scan this morning, all is well baby measuring 35.6mm which is about 10 week 2 days a bit ahead of my dates, but as we know they don't officially date you til 12 weeks. I have to go back in 2 weeks for my dating scan so hoping I can start trying to relax a bit now.

Catch up later with you all
Sarah x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

HI ya Guider good luck with the sniffing, 
I had to sniff for 53days (but got to sniff right though til EC)  if you look on members diarys IVF, I started it when i started sniffing so you can see what has been going on, been a long journey   

Sarah thats fab news a bout the little one  

Much love and   to all the clomid gals

Fo


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Jenny.. Guider.. Bellini  

FO  

Sarah.. GOOD news   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Fo well done on getting your lining down hun, hope everything goes ok on EC day! Be thinking of you! Keep us posted!!!! x

Jenny and SF thanks for the hi and thoughs, means alot! x 

Sarah congrats on your scan hun i i was thinking of you, thanks for letting us all no      for you! x

Hey to everyone else! Hope everyone doing ok! x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

sarah30 said:


> about 10 week 2 days a bit ahead of my dates,


ooopps
misread this as 10 weeks and 2 days a head of your date, thought I'd heard some bad dating before, but that would be ridiculous!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

DK!!!!

Do I see a BFP?    

          
Congratulations sweety  

PoDdy

P.S. Where is everybody


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Congratulations DK, fab news  

I am restarting my clomid next cycle.....bring it on!!  
x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi SJ  

Are you ready to get back on the clomid rollercoaster?    Lots of   huggles for a successful month.

PoD


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Pod, yes I think I am now we have a plan, for 3 more months then IVF so happier there is a plan if you know what I mean!  I have a real focus. How are things with you?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey pod and SJ How are you both 

Pod hows the ivf going huni x

SJ hope your ok huni to after your tradic loss  x

Thanks for the congrats  yep i got my  on the 18th woo hoo, been getting alot of twinges today but trying not to worry and what will be will a!

Got to book in on tues for my 6week scan so will let you all no how that goes!

There is another cloimid chat called cyclers i think everyone is in there! Please join us  x x


----------

